

Jon Stewart, Stephen Colbert Plan DC Rallies Spoofing Glenn Beck's - icco
http://www.npr.org/blogs/itsallpolitics/2010/09/17/129933901/jon-stewart-stephen-colbert-plan-dc-rally-to-counter-glenn-beck

======
hugh3
This story (different article, but same story) has already been flagged and
killed once today. Last time it at least had some tenuous connection to reddit
(YC 05). Flagged again.

------
kevinskii
Why did this make it to the front page of HN?

~~~
rue
Possibly because someone thought it would be "anything that good hackers would
find interesting. That includes more than hacking and startups. If you had to
reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity."

Maybe it is not.

